# What albums are you current cruising to?



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

*What albums are you currently cruising to?*

These 3 have been getting heavy rotation for the last month. No where near tired of them either :laugh:

Live Through This - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia









Nevermind - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Pretty sure everyone has heard this album before. 









For my hip hop itch
Crenshaw (mixtape) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## fniess3 (Aug 19, 2013)

"The Chronic" and "Doggystyle"

I heard "Let Me Ride" a couple weeks ago, and it took me back to those days. The distinct 90's west coast rap sound is really nostalgic for me. I have been listening to those two albums a LOT since then.

Before those it was Kid Rock "Devil Without a Cause" and Led Zeppelin "Mothership"


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

For me lately, it's been biased a little towards the electronic side with a dash of hip hop:

Syntax - Meccano Mind. Probably one of my top 5 fav albums ever and I think its lack of recognition over the years is a crime!









Biggie - Ready to die. 









Thunderball - Scorpio Rising. Incredible album!









Com Truise - Galactic Melt. 
Com Truise - Galactic Melt - Full Album - YouTube









Infected Mushroom - Vicious Delicious
Infected Mushroom - Vicious Delicious Full album - YouTube









Shpongle - Nothing lasts... But nothing is lost
Shpongle









Way out West - Don't look now Disc 1


----------

